# Kung Fu Techniques In Thaibox Sparring



## wiz cool c (Dec 21, 2015)

myself using kung fu techniques in Thai boxing sparring, both styles are great and both are useful. I just like to use techniques that people arent used to trick them, maybe cause i more of a self defense guy then a competitor


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 21, 2015)

Nice video. Thanks


----------



## wiz cool c (Dec 21, 2015)

you're welcome


----------

